# The Working class in the north east - Class War meeting in Newcastle Sat June 17th



## The Black Hand (Jun 12, 2006)

At Projectile (go check there website for venue) Class War have organised a meeting on Saturday 17th June at Midday - Here's the press release I have been passed;

North East Class War
07931 301 901
www.londonclasswar.org/northeast 
12.6.06 No embargo

Political Apathy! - Not here!!

A new broad based Alliance of workers and community groups is forming. Popular politics is both the means and ends of this new movement, self-creative and self-sustaining.

National Union of Mineworkers General Secretary Davy Hopper is speaking with David Douglass (T & G, NUM, IWW) and Class War members at the Projectile Anarchist festival 16-18th June. The Class War event, a discussion about “Changing Working Class Life in the North East” is at Midday on Saturday 17th June, part of a long-term strategy to help reform the working class by encouraging a move from representative politics to self-organising. 

Davy Hopper today said; “We might as well all be anarchists, cos there is no democracy in the Labour party, Iraq proved that” adding that “we have a lot of work to do”.

Dave Douglass said; “Contrary to myths anarchism is, and always has been, based upon Federalism, autonomy lies with local groups who decide their own priorities. The working class can no longer be represented, it wants to speak for itself. Working class political action today must be constituent rather than representative.”

FFI contact: Richard Brandon on 07931301901


NOTES FOR EDITORS;

Everything that has a beginning – has an end

As the 21st century dawns the very nature of the Labour party relationship with the unions, based as it was upon a false and contradictory premise, became clear. That there can never be a long term negotiated peace with capital. Now with several unions and many individual members refusing allegiance with the modern corporate ‘New’ Labour party, there are other signs of the British ‘2 party constitution’ experiencing crises as well.

Goodbye to the Labour Party

The future of revolutionary and radical working class politics has opened up once more, towards working class self-determination.

Forward to the July 8th Durham Miners Gala

Meet Class War at the `Big Meeting` celebrating Mining history and the politics that evolved around it.


----------



## longdog (Jun 13, 2006)

Will there be cakes?


----------



## The Black Hand (Jun 13, 2006)

Not only cakes -but the quintessential northern dish - Pie and Peas. A must have for mushy fans out there - and I don't mean the mushrooms...


----------



## The Black Hand (Jun 15, 2006)

Shameless bumping


----------



## The Black Hand (Jun 16, 2006)

Come on - there must be some Northerners around with an opinion.... 

Do you live too far from Newcastle to make it? 

Would you want such an event in your town?


----------



## janeb (Jun 17, 2006)

Might call in for a couple of the films, think there's one on tomorrow I fancy seeing, but not had time to get to any of the discussions.  Is it at the Star and Shadow (ie was it completed in time?)


----------



## longdog (Jun 21, 2006)

Attica said:
			
		

> Not only cakes -but the quintessential northern dish - Pie and Peas. A must have for mushy fans out there - and I don't mean the mushrooms...



Tempting but I live far to far away unless I can claim a travelling allowance


----------



## Firky (Jun 22, 2006)

Attica said:
			
		

> Come on - there must be some Northerners around with an opinion....
> 
> Do you live too far from Newcastle to make it?
> 
> Would you want such an event in your town?



I'm a geordie but I reside in London


----------

